# Beat down like a dog .... more news at 11 ...



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Buwahahaha!! Death Via Postal Bludgeoning!!!!

KASR


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like LEGION to me ! Enjoy them Sean.

CBF:w


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I think that is the definition of *OWNED!*

Who did you piss off? :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

:r :r Thats gonna leave a mark!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im re-calling my team right now to go and investigate this crime scene. No one come near until we have collected all of the evidence and taken it back to the lab. Findings will be posted at a later date. "Later Date" What the hell, where did all the evidence go:w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice! Somebody got their ass handed to them!! Can't think of a more deserving Gorilla.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice back to work smack down. Can't believe you guys came when your first day was today.

Welcome class.

Please read chapters 1-3.

I'll be in my office sleeping... err preparing curriculum.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

:r Looks like someone is going to need a Band-Aid  


Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm glad you got shot down by a CS Attack and not that crazed convict Sean!!

Can't wait for all the details!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool. Nice smack down on a deserving guy.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

That'll teach you to leave the house unguarded while going to a herf. Nice job guys, enjoy them Sean.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a true hurt - enjoy them all SeanGar.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I got some ointment for that .....:r 

YEEEOUCH!!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Is it Christmas Eve already?!?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Now that is funny. You had better put in a nice word at the postal worker's eulogy.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Awesome...another victim..... Looking forward to seeing the devastation brought down on Sean. Excellent hit!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Sean, your Postal Carrier must love ya right about now. 
I agree with CBF its got LEGION written all over it :dr 

Frank


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree, gotta be Legion! WTG guys, you hit one of the best in the jungle!

When you finally come to, enjoy Sean!! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Great hit on one of my favorite targets 

reap what you sow

-Matt-


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

He must've gotten hit so hard that he was unable to respond! (Or he's still busy opening the boxes!)


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:w Legion...yup. Looks like it from here!! WTG gang! COngrats Seangar


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Local Professor Found Buried Under Mountain of Cigars,

Story at 10:00.

Enjoy Sean!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WTG Guys/Gals !!!!! The legion is not to be taken lightly!!!! That makes 2 of the FOG's taken out by this crew(and they couldn't have picked better targets)!!! Enjoy them Sean!!!

Ron


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Pictures of the cigar barrage to follow tonight .... I was knocked out my the attack. 

The legion ... the legion ......


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG Legion.


Can't wait to see the pics 


Shawn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Now that is a smackdown !

Wow !


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Doggie pile on the rabbit! Doggie pile on the rabbit!

What a cluster bomb to make sure they got you. After picking up the pieces you should have a nice selection to aid in your start of the new year.

*Great hit guys!*


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That is one serious Pile on!
Scott


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

WhooHoo! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a few asprin are in order...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm humbled by the generosity guys, thank you all. 

Fear the Legion!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Holy Sh1t...enjoy those Sean.

Edit: I had to count them 77 sticks!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW!!! This new legion crew means business!! Congrats Sean! They certainly picked another worthy candidate!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I had to count them 77 sticks!![/QUOTE]

Yep, I think a new humi is called for. There is no way he's got room for all of those.

Nice destruction Legion. :gn :bx :mn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Damn!! That's a good hit!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very good hit fellas....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very, very good hit. W - O - W.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

You got blew the phuk up dude..:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Oh Crap!

What the hell is that!? Man Sean- you got worked! :gn 

ATL


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh...my...God!

Have fun Sean...be sure to share with the better half


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

wow, just wow:mn


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh.My.God.

That is a massacre.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

that must have hurt... In a good way


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

It ain't over 'till its over.



Whats very scary is that the legion either knows what I smoke, or they have the same taste in cigars that I have. 

Thanks even more folks!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> It ain't over 'till its over.
> 
> Whats very scary is that the legion either knows what I smoke, or they have the same taste in cigars that I have.
> 
> Thanks even more folks!


Cool - Shockwaves - 

Ron


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

RGD said:


> Cool - Shockwaves -
> 
> Ron


And more today ...

LFD double ligero robusto
TTT trinidad PC
CAO Criollo
5 Vegas Lmiitada belicoso
CI Legands red (Perdomo)

Thanks again.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

93 cigars ....not bad.....thats nutz!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I can send some backup.........:r

click on pic.....


----------

